# Feeding Cold Food or Frozen food



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's all a matter of preference....to your dog! Hahaha! Molly won't eat cold food, it has to be at least room temp or warmer! The only time she will eat something straight from the frig is if it is her raw chicken, but if it is her 'soft food' she won't touch it until it is room temp! I don't heat it for her as I don't want her to expect me to warm up her food for her all the time!


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

I used to feed him cold canned food, but i've stopped, didn't seem to have an issue back then, now i'm cooking meats and mashed peas and spinach for him, just wondering hehehe


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't feed my little ones frozen or super cold food anymore. They just don't have enough body fat to keep warm while eating. The first time I gave them frozen raw food they ate it fine, but Winter started shaking so violently I thought he might be seizing. It took 15 mins in a warm blanket and rubbing to get his body temp back to where he wasn't shaking anymore. Now I defrost the frozen raw food. On a few occasions I haven't gotten defrosted all the way through and the same thing happened. I was more prepared to handle it those times though because I knew what was wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Occasionally I'll give my dogs a piece of bone-in chicken that still has some ice crystals in the center, but that's only if I didn't put it out to thaw in time. I'd never give them something actually frozen. OTOH, they get meat, organs, egg, etc. straight from the refrigerator. The only thing I heat is their frozen veggies, which I chop in a food processor and freeze in muffin tins to make one-meal servings. I pop one "muffin" in the microwave for a minute and it's good to go.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell the standard will NOT eat his raw food if it is thawed. I get the stink-eye and he walks away from it. Now Leo the yorkie will eat it but shiver the whole time, so I have started cooking for him. Just lightly seared ... he's only 5 lbs and I don't think he has enough body fat to eat it cold. Traveling with Russell is a challenge, I need to buy a freezer van, lol.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

I think after all the views, i'll still heat up his food in a steamer for a few minutes just to get it warm. hahaha don't want him to freeze

Thanks you guys


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce doesn't seem to mind if it's cold, room temp or warmed. I do give her frozen marrow bones and she loves them!


----------

